
Why Memory and Mimicry Are the Next Big Frontiers in AI - jonbaer
http://fortune.com/2015/12/04/next-ai-frontier/
======
folli
What's the difference between mimicry and supervised learning?

~~~
iraphael
The method used for mimicking is not the same as the learning method in
supervised learning.

From this article (which OP's article links to):
[http://www.eurekalert.org/pub_releases/2015-12/uow-
url120115...](http://www.eurekalert.org/pub_releases/2015-12/uow-
url120115.php)

> research has shown that children as young as 18 months can infer the goal of
> an adult's actions and develop alternate ways of reaching that goal
> themselves.

> In one example, infants saw an adult try to pull apart a barbell-shaped toy,
> but the adult failed to achieve that goal because the toy was stuck together
> and his hands slipped off the ends. The infants watched carefully and then
> decided to use alternate methods -- they wrapped their tiny fingers all the
> way around the ends and yanked especially hard -- duplicating what the adult
> intended to do.

I think the idea behind mimicry is goal identification (i.e.: see human wash a
single dish, and identify the goal of 'getting all dishes clean'), not 'learn
the way humans would perform this task and then do it'.

------
meeper16
Relevant: Cognitive Biomimicry [http://sumve.com/biomimetic-
cognition/in_silico_cognitive_bi...](http://sumve.com/biomimetic-
cognition/in_silico_cognitive_biomimicry.html)

